# Going to UK on EEA Family Permit (as a student)



## colonialboy (Feb 4, 2010)

I am Australian, and my wife is Spanish. We are looking to go to the UK under the family permit scheme as I have gained entry to a British Uni. We figured that as we are married, I wouldn't need to go for Tier 4 Student visa and that the Family Permit route would be much easier. 

I have five quick queries: 

1. We have both been working in a hotel without a contract, with no payslips. So how can we supply them information that we will not use the State system? 

2. She is planning on studying, when she comes with me to the UK, so how can she "exercise her treaty rights"? 

3. Also, proof of accommodation is necessary. I understand a hostel booking is sufficient, but for how long should we book the stay? 

4. How long is the Family permit valid for? 

5. When does it's "valid from" date start? 

Thanks for your help. 

Ben


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

benreynolds4 said:


> I am Australian, and my wife is Spanish. We are looking to go to the UK under the family permit scheme as I have gained entry to a British Uni. We figured that as we are married, I wouldn't need to go for Tier 4 Student visa and that the Family Permit route would be much easier.
> 
> I have five quick queries:
> 
> ...


I can answer 4 and 5.

4. You normally get entry clearance as someone married to an EU citizen, valid 6 months. Once you are in UK, you can apply for the full EU Family Permit, valid 5 years. It normally takes 5-6 months to come through.

5. Your entry clearance has a 'valid from' date you specify within 3 months of your applying.

As for your other questions, you just have to submit what evidence you have, like bank statements. About your wife studying in UK, the question they will want answered is how you both are going to pay for your university courses, accommodation, food, books and travel etc without working or only part-time earnings? If you have enough savings, with statements to prove, that may do but the balance must be sufficiently high.


----------



## colonialboy (Feb 4, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Once you are in UK, you can apply for the full EU Family Permit, valid 5 years.


thanks joppa,

is this full eu family permit, the same thing as a residence card.

I haven't read about a "full EU family Permit" as opposed to a (i don't know) "temporary" one. I thought there was only on variety.

ben


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

benreynolds4 said:


> thanks joppa,
> 
> is this full eu family permit, the same thing as a residence card.
> 
> ...


Normally the British consulate only issues a short-term entry clearance (EEA Family Permit) for spouse of an EEA national, and you have to apply for a 5-year residence card at the Border Agency in UK in the form of a sticker placed in your passport. It's a process that takes on average 5-6 months, because of backlog of applications. 

See EUN02 - EEA Family Permits section EUN2.19


----------



## colonialboy (Feb 4, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Normally the British consulate only issues a short-term entry clearance (EEA Family Permit) for spouse of an EEA national, and you have to apply for a 5-year residence card at the Border Agency in UK in the form of a sticker placed in your passport. It's a process that takes on average 5-6 months, because of backlog of applications.




thanks joppa,

i'm sorting out the possibility of getting double nationality which I would have received before my short-term family permit is up.

so it shouldn't be needed.

i'll have a read over it in any case.

thanks.

ben


----------

